# What music are you into at the moment?



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

For more post whoring and up Gregs ad revenue! :lol:

I am really into the Raconteurs right now and can't stop listening to the new album. Gnarls Barkley is my guilty pleasure at the moment. Other newish stuff I like these days:

My Morning Jacket (new album coming on June 10th)
The White Stripes
Kings of Leon


----------



## Rushski (May 21, 2008)

Right now I'm stuck on "Turbo Ocho" from Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers.  

Still not as good as "Americano" but pretty solid and appreciate the concept of creating eight songs in eight days... 

Sure few have heard of them.


----------



## andyzee (May 21, 2008)

Nothing specific, but if I had to choose, I'd say rap.


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

Been into Al Green and Curtis Mayfield lately...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2008)

Disclaimer: If I respond to this again in 24 hours, it's probable that the answers will be different

Most recent steady rotation: 

Sean Costello-an early 20-something self-taught guitarist that learned to play by listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn. Not just plays the blues, but convinces me he felt them. As best as I know, this kid died not long after his album was released in February.

The Felice Brothers-a bunch of Catskill-based hooligans making Americana-style music that reminds me of stuff another Catskill-based band, The Band, made so many years ago. I've never seen as much whisky taken in in the course of a concert as these guys drank at a recent show.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 21, 2008)

The Killers (the recent b-sides ain't half-bad)
  Snow Patrol's latest disc, "Eyes Open"
  Willie Nelson's 2-disc anthology "The Essential Willie Nelson" (especially disc one)
  Jimmy Buffett (anything...especially while drinking margaritas)


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> The Felice Brothers-a bunch of Catskill-based hooligans making Americana-style music that reminds me of stuff another Catskill-based band, The Band, made so many years ago. .



i know those guys!  Great band!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

As always, in addition to my namesake, I'm currently into the artists listed here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/265892-post28.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Too Short is in my car CD player..I love the hyphy Bay Area beat..


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 21, 2008)

Over the weekend I dusted off some of Steve Hackett's records.  And yes, I said records.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> i know those guys!  Great band!



I'm pretty sure that they're the closing band at Hunter's Mountain Jam....


----------



## dmc (May 21, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I'm pretty sure that they're the closing band at Hunter's Mountain Jam....



No - that slot goes to Ratdog...  

They are the first band on the main stage on the last day.


----------



## Mapnut (May 21, 2008)

Couple of good young bands in the Ithaca/Binghamton, NY area:

www.armageddonmonks.com
www.tryfailrepeat.com


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

Black Keys, Black Mountain, BRMC. Black Keys new release is smokin. Was going to see them in Philly last week, but they're playin at the Virgin Festival at Pimlico in August so I'll see them then.


----------



## ed-drum (May 21, 2008)

Trey Anastasio, a "jam" band. Anything on vinyl, it sounds better. Ed.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Trey Anastasio, a "jam" band. Anything on vinyl, it sounds better. Ed.



You're into Trey?


----------



## davidhowland14 (May 21, 2008)

i've been listening to alot of Dispatch/State Radio lately, alot of RHCP, and some Sugarcult. GNR is always good too.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I am really into the Raconteurs right now and can't stop listening to the new album.



Good call.


----------



## ed-drum (May 21, 2008)

Yes I'm into Trey. I was listening to "Plasma" when I typed that. Ed.


----------



## WoodCore (May 21, 2008)

Been listening to these bands a lot lately.  

New Mastersounds
Ripple Groove
Groove Collective


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Yes I'm into Trey. I was listening to "Plasma" when I typed that. Ed.



That's cool, just took me by surprise, thought you were more into metal.  Then again I saw plenty of Phish shows where some of the jams could be classified as metal


----------



## ed-drum (May 21, 2008)

Into metal? Not really. I have seen just about everyone, but never was into going to see a metal band. But Tull got a Grammy for metal. What were they thinking? Saw Jethro Tull a bunch of times, so I guess I'm into metal.Ed.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 21, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Black Keys, Black Mountain, BRMC. Black Keys new release is smokin. Was going to see them in Philly last week, but they're playin at the Virgin Festival at Pimlico in August so I'll see them then.



Good stuff! Just starting to get into the Black Keys. Been a BRMC fan for awhile.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

I like watching Rap City on BET..right now the only music I listen to is rap..and I freestyle rap about 30 minutes a day..and battle rap people at parties..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Good stuff! Just starting to get into the Black Keys. Been a BRMC fan for awhile.



Same here. Seen BK once and BRMC twice in Philly.


----------



## ckofer (May 21, 2008)

I've been streaming WWOZ from New Orleans lately.


----------



## riverc0il (May 21, 2008)

Really depressed with the state of rock right now. Silversun Pickups has been rocking my MP3 player lately. Ricardo Villalobos and Loco Dice have been in frequent rotation for my house needs. Can't wait for the new Candlebox release, new single sounds stellar.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I freestyle rap about 30 minutes a day..and battle rap people at parties..


----------



## Jonni (May 21, 2008)

I've been listening to a lot of Muse and an eclectic mix of Maroon 5 and Gnarls Barkley. Although I'm good with listening to any type of rock; Classic to new age. Skynyrd to The Killers.


----------



## mondeo (May 21, 2008)

Pretty steady for me. Big fan of Rush, and then Foo Fighters and Barenaked Ladies in a close fight for second. Other than that, mainly rock, such as Allman Brothers, Stone Temple Pilots, Guns 'N Roses, Live. Also like Romantic music (especially Russian Romantics,) 20th century American Classical (Gershwin & Copland,) and bebop/hard bop, preferably with vibes.

Currently, I'm in a Tool mood.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


>




If I was Comatose..I would still know all the words to Ice Ice Baby..JEA!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

Aside from rap..Frank Zappa is always good..on the way out to Montana I definitely blasted the song...Moving to Montana soon gonna be a dental floss tycoon.....and Watch out where the Huskies go and don't you eat that Yellow snow..RIP Frank..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (May 21, 2008)

I read Zappa on Zappa show is worthwhile. Dweezil playin dad's tunes. I have a coupla zappa tunes off Joe's Garage on the nano for end of day ski stoke.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2008)

Zappa plays Zappa is definitely on my list of must hit shows

My favorite tune from Zappa is 'Dirty Love'


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2008)

The current "to be filed" pile on my desk...

Gov't Mule  "High & Mighty"
American Princes  "Other People"
Colour Revolt  "Plunder, Beg and Curse"
M. Ward  "Transfiguration Of Vincent"
Headlights  "Some Racing, Some Stopping"
Paste Magazine June 2008 Sampler
She & Him  "Volume One"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> My favorite tune from Zappa is 'Dirty Love'



I like that one as well..I have a Barnes and Nobles gift card burning a hole in my pocket so I think I'm going to pick up a Frank Zappa CD...I had Strictly Commercial but my ex-girlfriend somehow ended up with it..and my Ludacris CD as well..F$cking B4tch


----------



## Grassi21 (May 21, 2008)

I have been rotating between a few offerings from Gov't Mule (The Deepest End (Live), Life Before Insanity, and Mighty High).  Great stuff!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like that one as well..I have a Barnes and Nobles gift card burning a hole in my pocket so I think I'm going to pick up a Frank Zappa CD...I had Strictly Commercial but my ex-girlfriend somehow ended up with it..and my Ludacris CD as well..F$cking B4tch



Need Zappa?
Go for "Hot Rats". Talk about progressive....
Recorded in '69. 
Long live "Willie The Pimp"


----------



## TheBEast (May 21, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> i've been listening to alot of Dispatch/State Radio lately, alot of RHCP, and some Sugarcult. GNR is always good too.



So are the guys from Dispatch now State Radio?  Dispatch used to be One Fell Swoop too right?


----------



## andyzee (May 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If I was Comatose..I would still know all the words to Ice Ice Baby..JEA!!!!!


 
Good stuff man, good stuff!


----------



## Mildcat (May 22, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Black Keys new release is smokin. Was going to see them in Philly last week, but they're playin at the Virgin Festival at Pimlico in August so I'll see them then.



They played the Orpheum in Boston Saturday night. Kinda pissed I couldn't see them. I have to catch them next time they come around.


----------



## Mildcat (May 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I have been rotating between a few offerings from Gov't Mule (The Deepest End (Live), Life Before Insanity, and Mighty High).  Great stuff!



My favorite Gov't Mule cd I have is a live show I downloaded from their website years ago. It was recorded at Axis in Boston and was on an anniversary of Hendrix's death. They played a bunch of Hendrix tunes. The sound quality was good too, I think it was a soundboard recording.


----------



## ed-drum (May 22, 2008)

Zappa was one of the greatest musicians of the 20th century. Every time I saw him he was different and always blew my mind. His guitar playing was phenomenal! He played NYC on Halloween all of the time and I was there. I was in the front row for "Mothers Live at the Fillmore". I said hello to Flo and Eddie that night. You can hear me hollering on the record. When he comes on the radio, I turn it up. Ed.


----------



## dmc (May 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I have been rotating between a few offerings from Gov't Mule (The Deepest End (Live), Life Before Insanity, and Mighty High).  Great stuff!



YEAH MULE!!!!

Mountain Jam next week!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 22, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> My favorite Gov't Mule cd I have is a live show I downloaded from their website years ago. It was recorded at Axis in Boston and was on an anniversary of Hendrix's death. They played a bunch of Hendrix tunes. The sound quality was good too, I think it was a soundboard recording.



Would you recommend a good site for live downloads?



dmc said:


> YEAH MULE!!!!
> 
> Mountain Jam next week!!!



They are playing in Danbury but its on my wife's b-day.  A guy I coach with is big into Mule and Panic and we were talking about seeing a show.  Maybe I can talk the wife into Mountain Jam....


----------



## dmc (May 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Would you recommend a good site for live downloads?
> 
> 
> 
> They are playing in Danbury but its on my wife's b-day.  A guy I coach with is big into Mule and Panic and we were talking about seeing a show.  Maybe I can talk the wife into Mountain Jam....



You can get some great shows from mule.net

MTN Jam is always a blast!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 22, 2008)

dmc said:


> You can get some great shows from mule.net
> 
> MTN Jam is always a blast!



i'll be spending some time on mule.net today.  :beer:


----------



## danny p (May 22, 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold.  Only real rockstars of this era.  New Metallica album in September is sounding real good.


----------



## Mildcat (May 22, 2008)

dmc said:


> You can get some great shows from mule.net
> 
> MTN Jam is always a blast!





Grassi21 said:


> i'll be spending some time on mule.net today.  :beer:



mule.net is actually where I downloaded it from. That was about 9 years ago though. They use to have a ftp server ( forgive my ignorance if I worded that wrong  ) where you could DL the complete shows for free in mp3 format.


----------



## dmc (May 22, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> mule.net is actually where I downloaded it from. That was about 9 years ago though. They use to have a ftp server ( forgive my ignorance if I worded that wrong  ) where you could DL the complete shows for free in mp3 format.



Sorry don't know where to get MP3...
Most stuff is SHN or FLAC
http://etree.org is a great place to set yourself up with the softwware to deal with these formats..
Try 
http://bt.etree.org/ - learn how to use bittorrent

Not sure if theres any Mule on Archive.org


----------



## wa-loaf (May 30, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Black Keys, Black Mountain, BRMC. Black Keys new release is smokin. Was going to see them in Philly last week, but they're playin at the Virgin Festival at Pimlico in August so I'll see them then.



I checked out Black Mountain because of this post. Very cool. I want to make the intro to Tyrants my cell phone ring.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 30, 2008)

Music I'm into right now, well, it's not the music that you'll hear on the link below.  I honestly don't know how I ended up at this on YouTube, but I did.  

Not My Music Taste 

Be prepared to go from WTF? :blink:  To uncontrollable laughter!


----------



## hardline (May 30, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Music I'm into right now, well, it's not the music that you'll hear on the link below.  I honestly don't know how I ended up at this on YouTube, but I did.
> 
> Not My Music Taste
> 
> Be prepared to go from WTF? :blink:  To uncontrollable laughter!



pretty good lighting. not the best programming but effective.


----------



## hardline (May 30, 2008)

if anybody is into:

60/70'S funk ie parliment, fatback band, Jimmy Castor Bunch, Hot Chocolate, Marva Whitney. pm and ill give you a links from some of my personal mixes.
i also have neuvo jazz mixxes
down tempo
jazzy house
and straight up funky house.
i havent found a good hosting site for mixes. most mixes are around a $130 in legnth. i just dont want to drain our bandwidth. i encode at 196 so it not to bad.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 31, 2008)

*Los Campesinos!*

Power pop from a bunch of young kids from Wales....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc4GethJnBg


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2008)

Lil Wayne is pretty good..


----------



## wa-loaf (May 31, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Power pop from a bunch of young kids from Whales....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc4GethJnBg



Ya mean Wales?

A little too happy bouncy for me. But there's some real cuties in that band.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 1, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Ya mean Wales?
> 
> A little too happy bouncy for me. But there's some real cuties in that band.



I hear a bit of New Pornographers, a bit of Belle & Sebastian in them. The album has a little more of an edge than that YouTube clip.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 1, 2008)

At the moment, I'm drinkin a beer and listening to Mussolini Headkick "Your God is Dead", then I'm gonna crank up KMFDM "Godlike".........cuz its Sunday, lol


----------



## hardline (Jun 1, 2008)

found a free hosting site this one is 70's funk mix. 

http://www.xstreamist.com/members/3240/audio.php


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2008)

hardline said:


> found a free hosting site this one is 70's funk mix.
> 
> http://www.xstreamist.com/members/3240/audio.php



You a fan of Grant Green or Ivan 'Boogaloo Joe' Jones?  They're two of my favorite 70's jazz/funk fusion musicians.

Much of the modern music I listen to is born from that era.  Big fan of Greyboy All Stars, Soulive, Galatic, Topaz et al.


----------



## hardline (Jun 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> You a fan of Grant Green or Ivan 'Boogaloo Joe' Jones?  They're two of my favorite 70's jazz/funk fusion musicians.
> 
> Much of the modern music I listen to is born from that era.  Big fan of Greyboy All Stars, Soulive, Galatic, Topaz et al.



Grant Green is cool. a lot of the house remixes my friends and i do are inspired from that whole era. it really fun working the soul back into electronic music. the stuff we have been playing out the last few months has been going over really well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2008)

hardline said:


> Grant Green is cool. a lot of the house remixes my friends and i do are inspired from that whole era. it really fun working the soul back into electronic music. the stuff we have been playing out the last few months has been going over really well.



If you like Grant, check out Ivan


Melvin Sparks of course is the man concerning that era/genre of guitarists.  He's got to be nearing in on 70 now and still gets the funk out


----------



## hardline (Jun 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> If you like Grant, check out Ivan
> 
> 
> Melvin Sparks of course is the man concerning that era/genre of guitarists.  He's got to be nearing in on 70 now and still gets the funk out



this is the type of House that i have been pushing for the last few months. people are really starting to dig it(that is if you like house).
http://www.upload.beatspro.com/download.php?file=18e08ccff27e2704f4431094493e9c9b


----------



## Paul (Jun 2, 2008)

Been listening to some old Circle Jerks.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> Been listening to some old Circle Jerks.


 
Good stuff, really like one song they did. Forget the name, but it's a medley of old songs including "Having My Baby"

Yesterday I found this oldie but goodie on my car player, David Peal and the Lower Eastside


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 3, 2008)

Basically the stuff on my riding mix:

-Clutch - lots of it
-Live
-Faith no More
-Tool
-Cake

I've been listening to too much Clutch... I need to change things up.


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> -Clutch - lots of it



Indeed!
One of my absolute favorite bands right now...


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 3, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> -Clutch - lots of it
> 
> I've been listening to too much Clutch... I need to change things up.



No matter how much I listen to Blast Tyrant I just can't get sick of it. One of my all time favorite cd's.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2008)

Anything Country.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

Cranking Monster Magnet, Sisters of Mercy, gonna tee up Reznor's new single "Discipline"


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Anything Country.



How'd your Dad take the news?  jj


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2008)

dmc said:


> How'd your Dad take the news? jj


 

What do you have against country?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

NIN new release "The Slip" is disappointing  Pretty Hate Machine is still tough to match for him.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 3, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> No matter how much I listen to Blast Tyrant I just can't get sick of it. One of my all time favorite cd's.


Maybe that's the problem... I just don't get sick of Clutch 
I've been listening to a lot of Pure Rock Fury... before that it was constant Elephant Riders mixed with some self titled... after PRF I'll put Blast Tyrant on repeat for a few weeks.



Moe Ghoul said:


> NIN new release "The Slip" is disappointing  Pretty Hate Machine is still tough to match for him.


I agree and forgot that NIN from PHM is also on my constant mix.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 3, 2008)

10001110101


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

Puck it said:


> What do you have against country?



i was actually joking...  "jj"

But...  I absolutely hate "pop country"....   

I like Bluegrass...  West Texas Cowboy music..  Mountain music..  Outlaw Country... Cajun music...  

But the schlock that comes out now is so formulaic..  Same with Rock pop...  and Jazz pop..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 3, 2008)

Music I'm into right now;

Umphrey's McGee
Partical
Galactic
Moe.
Ominous Seapods


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 3, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Music I'm into right now;
> 
> Umphrey's McGee
> Partical
> ...



Moe? I play a mean jew's harp


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Against Me!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 4, 2008)

I did not get "jj".  Sorryy.  Some of the "pop country" is okay.  You also left off the old syle Southern Rock.


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2008)

Puck it said:


> You also left off the old syle Southern Rock.



I consider that to be the blues...


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Music I'm into right now;
> 
> Umphrey's McGee
> Partical
> ...



Umphrey's was OFF THE HOOK at Mountain Jam last Saturday...
Those guitar players are SICK!


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 4, 2008)

lots of stuff but right now raconteurs, steve earle,  and ryan adams are getting the most play. heading into reaggae mix and jack johnson season though and will be checking out the new john hiatt


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 4, 2008)

dmc said:


> Umphrey's was OFF THE HOOK at Mountain Jam last Saturday...
> Those guitar players are SICK!


Wow, sorry I missed that! Everyone in the band are excellent musicians! Too bad String Cheese broke up. Know of any other jam bands like Umphrey's , String Cheese, Moe...?


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Wow, sorry I missed that! Everyone in the band are excellent musicians! Too bad String Cheese broke up. Know of any other jam bands like Umphrey's , String Cheese, Moe...?



The rest of the band is great... But the guitar players stand out...

Phish should be getting together soon...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 4, 2008)

Besides my old standbys - Zeppelin, Sabbath, Alice in Chains and Ministry, I've been listening to a lot of Staind, Nonpoint, Bullet for My Valentine and Linkin Park lately.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Wow, sorry I missed that! Everyone in the band are excellent musicians! Too bad String Cheese broke up. Know of any other jam bands like Umphrey's , String Cheese, Moe...?



The Brew

Young and up and coming, but these 'kids' completely rip.  They worked with Hornsby's producer on their latest album.

thebrew.biz


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 4, 2008)

I've had the new album from American Princes "Other People" on my desk for 3-4 weeks now. I'm liking this offering a lot. There's an mp3 of the song "Watch As They Go" on their website. http://www.americanprinces.com/

Enjoy.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> The Brew
> 
> Young and up and coming, but these 'kids' completely rip. They worked with Hornsby's producer on their latest album.
> 
> thebrew.biz


They do sound interesting! Any recomendations on albums to buy (i.e. The Key, Deja Brew,  or their newest Back to the Woods)?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> They do sound interesting! Any recomendations on albums to buy (i.e. The Key, Deja Brew,  or their newest Back to the Woods)?



Back to the Woods is their newest and most refined and is quite good.  

Live is certainly where they shine though

I'd recommend this

http://www.archive.org/details/theBrew2008-04-05.at822.matrix

That was their CD release party for Back to the Woods at Harpurs Ferry in Boston in April.  I was fortunate to be in Boston for business and got to see the show which ripped.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2008)

Finally getting around to cataloging this week's new arrivals to my collection....

REALLY like the pre-release copy of Railroad Earth's "Amen Corner" that I got,  set to come out next Tuesday. Jury is still out on latest release by Jackie Green. I enjoyed his last one, "American Myth" so much that maybe the bar was raised a wee bit too much for this one, "Giving Up The Ghost". And I got the chance to revisit a favorite from the past, "Greatest Stories Live" by Harry Chapin. Had this on cassette since it was released in '76, finally found it cheap on disc.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice! Railroad Earth.  I haven't seen those guys in a couple of years, need to make the effort next time they swing through.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Young Jeezy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Young Jeezy



Is there an old jeezy, or middle aged jeezy, too?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Is there an old jeezy, or middle aged jeezy, too?



Which is older....Young Jeezy or New Jeezy?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

Wilson Phillips


----------



## Edd (Jun 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Black Keys, Black Mountain, BRMC. Black Keys new release is smokin. Was going to see them in Philly last week, but they're playin at the Virgin Festival at Pimlico in August so I'll see them then.



I saw them in Boston a month ago.  Very good show.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Crankin some Jeff Beck, There and Back. Tricky's Evolution Revolution teed up next.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 10, 2008)

Fu Manchu- King of the Road.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 5, 2008)

Today I received my pre-release copy of an album that melds two of my three biggest passions:music and baseball. 

Titled "Vol. 1:Frozen Ropes and Dying Quails", it's a project by a band calling themselves The Baseball Project. The band is made up of Steve Wynn and two members of his band The Miracle 3 along with Peter Buck of R.E.M. Baseball fans all, they wrote and recorded an album all about baseball. Clever songs that are a baseball historian's delight.

www.yeproc.com for more info.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 5, 2008)

Listening to new RaisinHead - Back to the Tracks, New Monsoon - The Sound, and old Ominous Seapods - Superman Curse. All killer!  :razz:


----------



## hardline (Jul 6, 2008)

just finished ripping some old fatback band to to the computer


----------



## awf170 (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr Bungle- California


The genre is just pure awesomeness.  Nothing else can describe it, just listen.  

(No this is not gibberish pig grunting metal like I usually recommend.  I mean it's Mike Patton, everyone knows he is God)



But I mean if you want some awesome pig gruntin' metal... (skip to 45 seconds in)

No I don't actually like that garbage.  Actually I do find it sort of catchy in a crappy poppy sort of way.


----------



## Paul (Jul 14, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Mr Bungle- California
> 
> 
> The genre is just pure awesomeness.  Nothing else can describe it, just listen.
> ...



Mr. Bungle kicks ass.







That is all.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Digital Underground..I'm all about the Humpty Dance..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 15, 2008)

New album by The Hold Steady out today...."Stay Positive"

Get it....


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Jul 16, 2008)

As always my all time favorite band...U2 (new album this fall...woo hoo!), but also listening to at the moment...Echo and the Bunnymen, Foo Fighters, Filter, old school Back to the Future style Huey Lewis, Pearl Jam...still haven't heard the new Coldpaly but looking forward to listening to that.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Too Short


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 16, 2008)

Still on Clutch...

...although I've been digging on Kingston Trio a little.


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

Going to see Tony Bennet this weekend...
Been listening to his stuff to get ready...


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 16, 2008)

Scarecrow Collection


----------



## dmc (Jul 16, 2008)

Bob Weir "Ace"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Snow...Enformer is a great Regaee song..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jul 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Snow...Enformer is a great Regaee song..



I have that cassingle.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 20, 2008)

Bone Thugs and Harmony


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Kruder & Dorfmeister


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally been getting around to giving "Dirt Farmer" by Levon Helm the listen it deserves. A 2007 release that I've just never listened to end-to-end until recently.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 22, 2008)

picked up My Morning Jacket - evil Urges...not bad, like the fuzzy live sound better tho. MrsSnowBunSki just got me tix to see David Byrne doing Byrne/Eno tunes at Lehigh for my birthday!


----------



## WWF-VT (Jul 22, 2008)

Grateful Dead , Swing Auditorium, San Bernardino, CA - 2/26/1977


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2008)

Fleet Foxes, good for a mellow morning on the train in to work.


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm so out of touch with music.  My younger brothers think it's funny.  I have no idea who anyone is anymore.  But I pretty much like most of what's played on WCCC or 104.1 (in CT).  I just don't buy music very often anymore....

That said, I do like this playlist thing I found for MySpace.  I loaded some songs on it that I like and just bring up my MySpace page to listen to them while I'm on the computer.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

Right now: Joe's garage, Watermelon in  Easter Hay- Zappa


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 15, 2008)

Ever since BigJay posted the video with the Datsuns music in the "Wife That Rips" thread I've been listening to the Datsuns a lot. This would make good background music for ski porn.

*Caution!!! Naughty Language.*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been listening to a soundboard recodring I stumbled upon of the Allman Brothers Band from 1971. This recording was made a few months after "Live At The Fillmore East" was released, but 2 months before Duane Allman was killed and almost a year before "Eat A Peach" was released. Lots of the same stuff as is on "Fillmore", but great live takes of songs that eventually were released on "Eat A Peach". 

Duane does a little tribute to King Curtis on this too. Turns out it was recorded a few days/weeks (?) after KIng Curtis had passed. Duane had recorded several times with him earlier in his career.


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2008)

Just about everytime I'm on a plane for work lately..  most every week...   
I've been listening to Robert Plant and Alison Krauses CD..  Grows on me....


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2008)

It's pretty much a given that I'll listen to a bunch of Max Creek following a Wormtown or Strangecreek festival, so that is what I'm into for at least a week


----------



## Geoff (Sep 15, 2008)

The Sirius radio in my VW lives on the Blues channel.

Right now, I'm listening to Dr. John "Right Place Wrong Time".  I'm on a Funk kick at the moment.  I never listened to this stuff very much back in the day.

With an 80G iPod, a terabyte external hard drive, and BitTorrent, I have a pretty eclectic collection.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 20, 2008)

Back into at the moment.

Public Enemy.

Long live Chuck D.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2008)

80s music..


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm really enjoying new album by Rodney Crowell, "Sex and Gasoline". Produced by Joe Henry.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Digging back into the 70's with the Doobie Bros. "Takin in to the streets"- Jea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Digging back into the 70's with the Doobie Bros. "Takin in to the streets"- Jea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hell Yeah it reminds me of an episode of What's Happening where one of the gang got busted for making a bootleg tape during a Doobie Brothers concert..lol


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 8, 2008)

Two of my latest favorites.....

Japanese Motors-eponymously named debut album by a southern California garage/surf/punk outfit

Taj Mahal-"Maestro". Gutsy blues


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 8, 2008)

MOE. - Warts and All  - Vol. 6


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 16, 2008)

New release by David Byrne & Brian Eno, "Everything That Happens Will Happen Today". Reminds me a lot of the first Talking Heads album.


----------



## gladerider (Oct 16, 2008)

stan getz


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Taps


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2008)

10-9-76:  Oakland Coliseum.  

Promised Land
Mississippi Half-Step
Cassidy
Tennessee Jed
Looks Like Rain
They Love Each Other
New Minglewood Blues
Scarlet Begonias
Lazy Lightnin'
Supplication
Sugaree

St. Stephen
Not Fade Away
St. Stephen
Help on the Way
Slipknot!
drums
Samson and Delilah
Slipknot!
Franklin's Tower
One More Saturday Night

U.S. Blues


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> New release by David Byrne & Brian Eno, "Everything That Happens Will Happen Today". Reminds me a lot of the first Talking Heads album.



Byrne's voice sounds great. Ordered it last nite.
you can listen to it here:

http://stereogum.com/archives/byrne-enos-everything-that-happens-will-happen-tod_015131.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 16, 2008)

I haven't found anything new that really blows me away recently.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2008)

Seriously digging Innerpartysystem. Best new band I have heard in a LONG time.


----------



## hardline (Oct 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Byrne's voice sounds great. Ordered it last nite.
> you can listen to it here:
> 
> http://stereogum.com/archives/byrne-enos-everything-that-happens-will-happen-tod_015131.html



i was playing a song he did with thievery corp last night when i was djing


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> i was playing a song he did with thievery corp last night when i was djing


Well, that is cool. Now I know there is at least one other obsessive skier/rider in the world that also DJs. Thievery Corp is good stuff, haven't listened much in a while though. I'll have to listen to the new Byrne/Eno sometime soon. A few years back when I did a late night radio show on LSC's station, if I wasn't really feeling into it, I would opt to do an ambient night and throw on 20 minutes of Eno. No one listened so no one cared, lol.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Their newest album "Radio Retaliation" is bumpin, interesting cast of collaborators, very political.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

Bone Thugs and Harmony


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Byrne's voice sounds great. Ordered it last nite.
> you can listen to it here:
> 
> http://stereogum.com/archives/byrne-enos-everything-that-happens-will-happen-tod_015131.html



I downloaded it with my subscription to eMusic (www.emusic.com). I have the $24.99/month for 100 download plan. Being the kind of guy that likes holding a CD/album/tape, I burn my downloads onto discs and keep them in my library.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I downloaded it with my subscription to eMusic (www.emusic.com). I have the $24.99/month for 100 download plan. Being the kind of guy that likes holding a CD/album/tape, I burn my downloads onto discs and keep them in my library.



That's a pretty good deal. Over the years, I  only find a 1/2 dozen songs or albums a year that I like enough to buy so it wouldn't be worth it for me. I'm outta library space anyway.


----------



## Marc (Oct 17, 2008)

The new Gabe Dixon Band self titled album is very good.  Some repeat songs from previous albums but slighly altered mainly with the addition of strings.  I recommend.


----------



## hardline (Oct 18, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Well, that is cool. Now I know there is at least one other obsessive skier/rider in the world that also DJs. Thievery Corp is good stuff, haven't listened much in a while though. I'll have to listen to the new Byrne/Eno sometime soon. A few years back when I did a late night radio show on LSC's station, if I wasn't really feeling into it, I would opt to do an ambient night and throw on 20 minutes of Eno. No one listened so no one cared, lol.



me and a few freinds are really making a push to bring back actual lounge nights with real downtempo and no hiphop. on fridays i play rock and olschool hiphop till 11 then i have to play that shitty top 40 pophop. tuesdays i get to play lots of good downtempo. its really working with the late 20's early 30's crowd. we also do house night on thursdays at a trendy hotel lounge. i just have to do a straight up funk night to round it out.


----------



## kid3 (Oct 18, 2008)

Rush, Black Label Society, Phish, Trey, oh and Cake. Quite the mix!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

I was rocking out to She Blinded Me With Science the other day..good shit


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was rocking out to She Blinded Me With Science the other day..good shit



you would love the early sets i do at sidebar. i do nothing but oldskool from 7 to 11. heres a sample playlist

ig, J'Aim	Mo'Horizons	126.83	Downtempo	
Hammerhead	Down To The Bone	125.66	Downtempo	
Only 4 my Niggaz	Black Knights	95.53	Hip-Hop	
Behold A Lady	Andre 3000	108.66	Hip-Hop	
Tang Clan - the Combination (B	Debbie Harry & Wu	107.69	Hip-Hop	
Bowtie (Feat. Sleepy Brown & Jazze Pha)	Big Boi	98.55	Hip-Hop	
Dr Greenthumb	Cyprus Hill		Hip-Hop	
Groupie Love	213	96.79	Hip-Hop	
E.F.F.E.C.T.	Black Sheep	90.85	Hip-Hop	
Bring the Funk Back	The Beatnuts	91.46	Hip-Hop	
Clap Your Hands	A Tribe Called Quest	93.58	Hip-Hop	
Routine	The Beatnuts	93.91	Hip-Hop	
I.C. Y'All	De La Soul Feat. Busta Rhymes	100.04	Hip-Hop	
Trick Me	Kelis	107.01	Hip-Hop	
A Roller Skating Jam Named "Saturday" (Disco Fever Mix)	De La Soul	115.88	Hip-Hop	
Egg Man	Beastie Boys	116.65	Hip-Hop	
The Get Fresh Crew	Doug E. Fresh	100.91	Hip-Hop	
Oh Shit	The Pharcyde	103.63	Hip-Hop	new hiphop4
got your money	ol dirty bastard	103.16	Hip-Hop	
Still D.R.E 9 (clean)	Dr. Dre ft. Snoop Dogg	93.00	Hip-Hop	
Blowin' Up The Spot	Gang Starr	93.42	Hip-Hop	new hiphop3
Soulflower	The Pharcyde	102.62	Hip-Hop	
Piles And Piles Of Demo Tapes: Bi-Da Miles (Conley's Decision)	De La Soul	104.34	Hip-Hop	
Atomic Dog	George Clinton	107.85	Old Skool Hip-Hop	
Jump Around	House of Pain	107.00	Oldskool	
Fat Bottom Girls Mash (Dj Solarz Edit) (clean)	Queen vs. Fergie vs. Beastie Boys vs. Lynard Skynard vs. DJ Kool	91.00	Mash Up	
Cherry Pie (DJ Solarz Mash Up)	Warrant vs. Various	93.00	Mash Up	
I Get Money (WDP clean)	50 Cent	93.00	Mash Up	
99 Hills (Jay-Z vs Weezer)	Dj Chachi	95.00	Mash Up	
Sexual Healing (NRC Seductive)	Marvin Gaye	96.00	Mash Up	
London Bridge (Dj Grant rmx)	Fergie	97.00	Mash Up	
The Humpty Dance (Bonus Hump Mix)	Digital Underground	103.00	Oldskool	
Childrens Story	Slick Rick	103.00	Oldskool	
This Is How We Do It	Montell Jordan	104.00	Oldskool	
Say No Go (Say No Dope Mix)	De La Soul	109.83	Hip-Hop	
Mary, Mary	Run-D.M.C.	115.00	Oldskool	
Peter Piper	Run-D.M.C.	105.00	Oldskool	
Rhythm Nation	Janet Jackson	109.00	Oldskool	
Kiss you Back	Digital Underground	113.41	Hip-Hop	
Poison	Bell Biv Devoe	112.00	Oldskool	
Scenario (dirty)	A Tribe Called Quest	102.00	Oldskool	
Insane In The Membrane (dirty)	Cypress Hill	102.00	Oldskool	
Imagine Me just Pumpin` it up	Doug E. Fresh	107.86	Hip-Hop	
Pimps	The Coup	90.39	Hip-Hop	
The Style You Haven't Done Yet	Boogie Down Productions	138.06	Hip-Hop	
Undaground Rappa	Das EFX	94.76	Hip-Hop	
Cisco Kid	Method Man&Redman	71.33	Hip-Hop	
High Plains Drifter	Beastie Boys	76.64	Hip-Hop	
Dangerous	Ying Yang Twins Ft. Wyclef	112.53	Hip-Hop	
Back 2 Back	The Beatnuts	91.97	Hip-Hop	
Spell Check	Lil' Kim	93.85	Hip-Hop	
Bar Rumba	Mo'Horizons	78.72	Downtempo	
Stolen Moments feat.Mass Influence	Dj Mitsu The Beats	92.31	Downtempo	
Avatars of Dub / Sexelevatormuzik	Thievery Corporation	102.06	Downtempo	
Big Saddle	Fila Brazillia	110.92	Downtempo	
Negative Ion	Dj Mitsu The Beats	114.98	Downtempo	
Touch Of Voodoo	Down To The Bone	106.74	Downtempo	
So What - Part II	DJ Cam feat. Tassel & Naturel	107.06	Downtempo	
Funkalicious	Alex Cortiz	89.00	Downtempo	
Between The Lines (Feat. Bajka)	Bonobo	99.79	Downtempo	
Stiff Jazz	Dzihan & Kamien	101.60	Downtempo	
Downtown Tazacorte	De-Phazz	104.15	Downtempo	Pit Baumgartner
Nica's Dream	United Future Organization	105.43	Downtempo	
500 Pound Seduction	Jazzmopper J	126.00	House	
Spinal Scratch	Thomas Bangalter	129.62	House	
Dont Stop	Wok Star	125.00	House	
Walk Into Space	Mo'Horizons	50.00	Downtempo	
Sometimes (Ummah Remix featuring Q Tip)	The Brand New Heavies	96.73	Downtempo	
Bicycles, Flutes and You	Up, Bustle And Out	102.34	Downtempo	
Streets Is Watching	Jay-Z	92.04	Hip-Hop/Rap	
Real Hip Hop	Das EFX	93.95	Hip-Hop	
Do that dance	Declaime ft. Medaphoar 	93.66	Hip-Hop	
We Can Get Down	A Tribe Called Quest	95.52	Hip-Hop	
Confused Rappers Feat Rahzel	The Beatnuts	95.14	Hip-Hop	
City lights.	Black Sheep	95.56	Hip-Hop	
Buggin	Prince Whipper Whip/The Beatnuts	97.24	Hip-Hop	H. Hawes/J. Tineo/J. Whipper/L. Fernandez
Put Your Hands Where My Eyes Could See	Busta Rhymes	99.50	Old Skool Hip-Hop	
Feel this	Krs-One	99.64	Hip-Hop	
No Sleep Till Brooklyn	Beastie Boys	98.09	Hip-Hop	
strobelite honey	black sheep	115.01	Hip-Hop	
Intergalactic	Beastie Boys	106.08	Hip-Hop	
try counting sheep	black sheep	100.07	Hip-Hop	
Triple Trouble	Beastie Boys	110.53	Hip-Hop	
Phenomenon (dirty)	LL Cool J	106.00	Hip-Hop	
Feels So Good (dirty)	Mase	105.00	Hip-Hop	
Fantastic Voyage (Timber Mix)	Coolio	104.72	Hip-Hop	
Weakness Of A Trade (Mark Hype & Jim Dunloop)	All Good Funk Alliance	110.00	House	
A Smashful Shape	Family Vision Care	112.70	House	
45000 Guapa Pasea (Afrodisiac Soundsystem)	Gecko Turner	113.00	House	
NY Funk	All Good Funk Alliance	113.00	House	
A Roller Skating Jam Named "Saturday" (Disco Fever Mix)	De La Soul	115.05	Hip-Hop	
Treath 'em Right	Chubb Rob	116.19	Old Skool Hip-Hop	
Brisk	Onur Engin	87.00	House	
Higher Ground	Stevie Wonder	126.26	Soul	
Get on Up (Sex Machine)	James Brown	108.27	Funk	
You Could've Been A Lady	Hot Chocolate	109.89	Funk	
Billie Jean	Michael Jackson	117.00	Oldskool	
Feels Good	Tony! Toni! Toné!	118.00	Oldskool	
It's Tricky	Run-D.M.C.	128.00	Oldskool	
Clap Your Hands	A Tribe Called Quest	186.05	Hip-Hop	
White Lines 	Grandmaster Flash 	118.00	Oldskool	
no wack djs-wcr	krs one	176.95	Hip-Hop	
hip hop vs. rap-wcr	krs one	96.71	Hip-Hop	
woop woop showbiz remix-wcr	krs one	95.40	Hip-Hop	
17 - Kool Moe Dee Go see the	100 superhits from the 80's vo	0.00	Hip-Hop	
Ll Cool J -	LL cool j	100.00	Hip-Hop	
The Style You Haven't Done Yet	Boogie Down Productions	134.95	Hip-Hop	
Undaground Rappa	Das EFX	94.77	Hip-Hop	
Cisco Kid	Method Man&Redman	74.21	Hip-Hop	
Hard Knock Life (The Ghetto Anthem)	Jay-Z	77.81	Hip-Hop/Rap	
Bustin´ Out	Doug E. Fresh	101.12	Hip-Hop	
Deception	3rd Realm feat. Min. Fred Green	100.05	Hip-Hop	
I Left My Wallet In El Segundo	A Tribe Called Quest	99.37	Hip-Hop	
Straighten It Out	Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth	99.26	Hip-Hop	
Low Rider	Cyprus Hill	98.98	Hip-Hop	
Da'butt	EU	196.04	Old Skool Hip-Hop	
Bass Is Loaded	Leaders Of The New School	97.97	Hip-Hop	
Syntax Era	Leaders Of The New School	98.43	Hip-Hop	
Ham 'n' Eggs	A Tribe Called Quest	94.41	Hip-Hop	
Difference	Leaders Of The New School	95.14	Hip-Hop	
Push It Along	A Tribe Called Quest	95.12	Hip-Hop	
We Can Get Down	A Tribe Called Quest	94.12	Hip-Hop	
Do that dance	Declaime ft. Medaphoar 	94.04	Hip-Hop	
Real Hip Hop	Das EFX	93.78	Hip-Hop	
Dirty Mef (feat ODB)	Method Man	90.86	Hip-Hop	
I Got a Love	Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth	89.96	Hip-Hop	
Get Up Freak On	missy elliot	89.27	Hip-Hop	
Passing Me By	The Pharcyde	88.34	Hip-Hop	
Real Muthaphuckkin G's	Eazy E	85.43	Hip-Hop	
I Wanna Get High	Cyprus Hill	81.76	Hip-Hop	
Stand Up (clean)	Ludacris	99.00	Hip-Hop	
Superstition	Stevie Wonder	97.68	Rock	
Bertha Butt Encounters Vadar	The Jimmy Castor Bunch	98.00	Funk	
13-Keep on Steppin'		97.00	Funk	
Mama I Got a Brand New Thing (Don't Say No)	The Undisputed Truth	99.53	Funk


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a long playlist..I've been into Freeway lately...he's a Philly Rap artist..and Jedi Mind Tricks out of Philly as well...

Here's a nice freestyle...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 19, 2008)

hardline said:


> you would love the early sets i do at sidebar. i do nothing but oldskool from 7 to 11. heres a sample playlist
> 
> ig, J'Aim    Mo'Horizons    *126.83*    Downtempo
> Hammerhead    Down To The Bone    *125.66 *   Downtempo
> ...


what do the #'s represent?  bpm?


----------



## hardline (Oct 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's a long playlist..I've been into Freeway lately...he's a Philly Rap artist..and Jedi Mind Tricks out of Philly as well...
> 
> Here's a nice freestyle...



thats maybe like 3 hours of music. i did like an hour of funk before that. then took a break for while then did another hour of hiphop around 1. when i really get going that list is like only an hour worth of music.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 25, 2008)

This week's harvest.....

Jim Boggia-"Misadventures In Stereo"....guy from Philly
Ezra Furman & The Harpoons " Inside The Human Body"....guys from Tufts


----------



## hardline (Oct 25, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> what do the #'s represent?  bpm?



yup. with hip hop you can can jump around bpm's but with downtempo/triphop it makes it easier ot sort songs.


----------



## Euler (Oct 26, 2008)

Crooked Still - a modern bluegrass group


----------



## andyzee (Oct 26, 2008)

Cloud Cult.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

The Chipmunks..Smack That



I've also been rocking out to mashups on youtube..


----------



## hardline (Oct 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The Chipmunks..Smack That
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been rocking out to mashups on youtube..



fresh you got a mp3 of that? ive geen rocking a bunck coolio on friday nights.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

hardline said:


> fresh you got a mp3 of that? ive geen rocking a bunck coolio on friday nights.



No MP3...I mostly just listen to music off of youtube..


----------



## hardline (Oct 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No MP3...I mostly just listen to music off of youtube..



sound quality suck. ill have to track that one down i wana play it this friday i also gota find some freaks come out at night remixes.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 8, 2008)

DJ Shadow:


and Circle Takes the Square:



Picked up both of these albums last weekend, and dear god do they rule.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Snoop Dogg..


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

awf170 said:


> DJ Shadow:
> 
> 
> and Circle Takes the Square:
> ...



if you ever get a chance go see him live. he is incredible. before mash ups where popular he was doing some crazy shit.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 8, 2008)

hardline said:


> if you ever get a chance go see him live. he is incredible. before mash ups where popular he was doing some crazy shit.



Yeah, I definitely will if he comes around.  I'd also really like to RJD2.  One of these shows would be really interesting for me since 90% of shows I have seen have been metal, and the other couple have been prog rock.


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, I definitely will if he comes around.  I'd also really like to RJD2.  One of these shows would be really interesting for me since 90% of shows I have seen have been metal, and the other couple have been prog rock.



we where talkin once about he gets booked into some pretty diverse gigs. he's kinda square peg in a round hole.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

A bit of Weezer lately, mixed in some with the new Offspring stuff. New single is catchy, and a good workout tune.


----------



## hardline (Nov 8, 2008)

last night i played dowtempo till like 11:30. the managers where stoked on how the place was vibe-en. there is normally an hour or two of downtime after the afterwork crowd but people just stayed and as soon as my boy started playing hiphop people left but that was only till the party of 175 showed up at 12.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 8, 2008)

new lucinda williams and ryan adams/cardinals


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

The RZA...aka Bobby Digital..


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 9, 2008)

For some reason I keep listening to rock the casbah....


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

I really like the song "Sex on Fire" by Kings of Leon


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm liking this Austin, TX, band White Denim. I hear a bunch of different influences, a sort-of psychedelic early Talking Heads. The newest (2nd ?) album, Explosion, only available as download. Free samples www.whitedenimmusic.com


----------



## JD (Nov 18, 2008)

Anything live...but mostly playing with the guitar and harmonica when I feel like tunes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The RZA...aka Bobby Digital..



Still rockin out to this song on the regular..


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 19, 2008)

Recently:

During the day...

Beck
The Shins
The Beta Band
White Stripes
Cake

Working out:
Tool 
Clutch
Faith No More
311
NIN
G n R
Iron Maiden


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow...what a good offering from The Fireman. Paul McCartney and a British electronica guy named Youth released a second collaboration called "Electric Arguments".


----------



## Geoff (Nov 27, 2008)

I hit "Music"+"Artist"+"Stevie Ray Vaughn"+"Play All" on my iPod this morning on the K1 gondola.


----------



## air0rmc (Nov 28, 2008)

*covers..*

GD "postcards of the hanging" and other GD,Phil-n friends,Ratdog,Warren haynes,Phish,Van Morrison and others doing cover songs.Also some indy rock stuff like Calexico,Keller williams,old world cafe volume's I have laying around.........good stuff for skiing


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 28, 2008)

Now that Sirius and XM merged, I spend a lot of time listnening to the Reggae station, appropriately called "The Joint"


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.archive.org/details/nwg2008-11-07.flac16


----------



## andyzee (Dec 10, 2008)

Today I  listened to some new (old) tunes I put on my memory stick for my car stereo. They were:

Dead Boys
Bill Haley and the Comets
Bootleg Clash
Barnes and Barnes 
Harry Nilsson - (Some great tunes)
Johnathan Richmond


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 11, 2008)

This Christmas duet.....
Cyndi Lauper and The Hives


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm actually into alot of weird techno at the moment. Chemical Brothers, Benny Benassi, Daft Punk, Pakito, a bunch of crap I downloaded the other night. Trance is pretty high up on my list right now too. Also the white stripes, State Radio (I can't seem to get enough of them), AC/DC, Theory of a Dead Man, Three Days Grace, etc


----------



## hardline (Dec 16, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> I'm actually into alot of weird techno at the moment. Chemical Brothers, Benny Benassi, Daft Punk, Pakito, a bunch of crap I downloaded the other night. Trance is pretty high up on my list right now too. Also the white stripes, State Radio (I can't seem to get enough of them), AC/DC, Theory of a Dead Man, Three Days Grace, etc



let me know if ya want any mixes gota ton.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Dec 17, 2008)

This is a great recent Euro song called "Infinity 2008" by Guru Josh Project:





(_Disclaimer:  The girl in the video is HOT HOT HOT!!!  Be sure to watch the whole thing._)


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 18, 2008)

This week's favorite new group......

The Lonelyhearts

http://www.myspace.com/lonelyheartssf


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2008)

I had the B52's going on my iPod yesterday.  I think I'll flip over to some 1970's Funk today.  Maybe start off with the Commodores & "Brick House".


----------



## andyzee (Dec 27, 2008)

Black Mass Lucifer. Some excellent Moog synthesizer music from 71


----------



## awf170 (Jan 20, 2009)

Bjork.  I must have listened to "Yoga" about 10 times yesterday.  God that song rules.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 20, 2009)

U2's new single.....


----------



## andyzee (Jan 20, 2009)

Harry Nilsson - The Point


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

Total Rush stoke going on now!  Thank you palladia HD network for playing the R:30 special tonight!


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 20, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> This is a great recent Euro song called "Infinity 2008" by Guru Josh Project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH YEAH!!  While I'm not into techno, that's actually pretty good.

I can't believe this thread is still alive!


----------



## mondeo (Jan 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Total Rush stoke going on now!  Thank you palladia HD network for playing the R:30 special tonight!



Own every album. Awesome band.

Really impressed with Offspring's most recent offering. Much more diverse and musical than past albums, good as they were. Also listening to Red Hot Chili Peppers a bunch. Just funk, especially Tell Me Baby and Dani California. Aeroplane is always good.

And Cult of Personality. Fits in with the theme of the day.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 13, 2009)

I haven't been able to stop listening to/watching this for the last week.....

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=50295490


----------



## Euler (Feb 19, 2009)

Been listening to some stuff from my high school daze...most recently Talking Heads' concert album "Burning Down the House"


----------



## gladerider (Feb 19, 2009)

hardline said:


> let me know if ya want any mixes gota ton.



i'd like some of your mixes. i will send you some Hotel Costes in return. have 1-11.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 19, 2009)

and i've been listening to 3rd strike - lost angel.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2009)

Tinted Window-sort of a power pop super group featuring Taylor Hanson (Hanson), James Iha (Smashing Pumpkins) , Adam Schlesinger (Fountains Of Wayne), and Bun E. Carlos (Cheap Trick).

Album due in April. 

Free sample here http://www.tintedwindowsmusic.com/site/tintedwindowsmusic/form_submit/1


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 27, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Own every album. Awesome band.
> 
> Really impressed with Offspring's most recent offering. Much more diverse and musical than past albums, good as they were. Also listening to Red Hot Chili Peppers a bunch. Just funk, especially Tell Me Baby and Dani California. Aeroplane is always good.
> 
> And Cult of Personality. Fits in with the theme of the day.



Like you two guys i'm a Rushaholic too

I  spend lots of time playing their stuff on my guitars and LOVE to experiment mixing various  guitar effects thru my trick  boxes to get as close to the original as possible 

close favs to play AC/DC-- Spencer Davis Group -anything Clapton  or Stevie Winwood ,Nickelback , or Joe Walsh  friggin luv Joe Walsh  -----------yeah i'm friggin old too ----big deal


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Joe Walsh  friggin luv Joe Walsh  -----------yeah i'm friggin old too ----big deal



Do you play "Funk 49"?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 27, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Do you play "Funk 49"?



Yep that and  , The Confessor , Meadows , Rocky Mtn Way , Walk Away  and Ordinery Avg Guy, Tend My Garden  and of course teh INFAMOUS -- I Like Big Tits !!  are my best Joe Walsh tricks on my axe

From his Eagles days   Lifes Been Good and of course" HOTEL C "

Thanks for asking doc


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep that and  , The Confessor , Meadows , Rocky Mtn Way , Walk Away  and Ordinery Avg Guy, Tend My Garden  and of course teh INFAMOUS -- I Like Big Tits !!  are my best Joe Walsh tricks on my axe
> 
> From his Eagles days   Lifes Been Good and of course" HOTEL C "
> 
> Thanks for asking doc



I've been a Joe Walsh fan going back to his James Gang days. I always felt that he brought a sort of comic relief to the uptight Eagles in addition to guitar work that greatly expanded their musical horizon.

Oh..and he's a Jersey guy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 27, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've been a Joe Walsh fan going back to his James Gang days. I always felt that he brought a sort of comic relief to the uptight Eagles in addition to guitar work that greatly expanded their musical horizon.
> 
> Oh..and he's a Jersey guy.



Yes Doc you RIGHT ON TARGET  Joe is HIS OWN GUY!!   He and Henley are polar opposites   i got a kick out of  his helmet cam routine on Life's Been Good  in their latest concert tour   

Joe when with the James Gang was killer , the sounds those 3 guys got were amazing


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2009)

For some reason, I've been listening to a lot of Pink Floyd lately.  Mostly pre-Wall stuff.  On the elliptical machine yesterday, I listened to all 24 minutes of Atom Heart Mother.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 27, 2009)

I had Little Feat "Waiting for Columbus" on the iPod yesterday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2009)

Picked up Ween Live in Chicago the other day.  After two years of coaxing the SO has finally gotten me hooked.  All I needed was to hear them live.  I've never heard a band that I've completely despised their solo work, only to really enjoy their live stuff.  Completely different


----------



## danny p (Feb 27, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tinted Window-sort of a power pop super group featuring Taylor Hanson (Hanson), James Iha (Smashing Pumpkins) , Adam Schlesinger (Fountains Of Wayne), and Bun E. Carlos (Cheap Trick).
> 
> Album due in April.
> 
> Free sample here http://www.tintedwindowsmusic.com/site/tintedwindowsmusic/form_submit/1



That song is not my cup of tea, but great to hear some James Iha.  One sick guitarist for sure.  I was wondering what he was up to...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 27, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Picked up Ween Live in Chicago the other day.  After two years of coaxing the SO has finally gotten me hooked.  All I needed was to hear them live.  I've never heard a band that I've completely despised their solo work, only to really enjoy their live stuff.  Completely different



Gene & Dean Ween...
True originals.
And....one of my all time favorite album covers.....


----------



## snoseek (Feb 28, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nickelback




:smash: Jesus Christ!!!!!! Noooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 28, 2009)

MGMT is pretty interesting music. I'm also liking the Flobots quite a bit.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 28, 2009)

snoseek said:


> :smash: Jesus Christ!!!!!! Noooooooo!!!!!!



Chacun a son gout --------------- my man 

To Each His Own


----------



## Euler (Mar 2, 2009)

snoseek said:


> MGMT is pretty interesting music. I'm also liking the Flobots quite a bit.



I saw Flobots at Mt. Snow with my kids in January and have been digging them since that show.  The overt politics in thier lyrics has proviked lots of good conversations with my daughter.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 2, 2009)

Been listening to a bunch of http://www.alomusic.com/ lately. Good stuff for sure!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 3, 2009)

nobody can argue that this guy isn't great....


----------



## severine (Mar 3, 2009)

This is stuck in my head right now...


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 3, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> nobody can argue that this guy isn't great....



Just came across this today....
That is if you can take some Clapton with your Jeff Beck.  

Played live together last week.

http://bigozine2.com/roio/?p=150


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 6, 2009)

*Any Black Keys Fans?*

Dan Auerbach's new album is so fricken good.

http://www.myspace.com/danauerbachmusic


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 10, 2009)

My two favorites at the moment:
Hed PE - Renegade

Warning: Explicit Lyrics


Slipknot - Dead Memories


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

That new Black eyed peas song..


----------



## Edd (Mar 15, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Dan Auerbach's new album is so fricken good.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/danauerbachmusic




We saw him a couple of weeks ago at the Paradise Rock Club in Boston.  Great show!  The audience was 99% college kids, which was cool since it was such a raw old school rock show.  We felt old.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Mar 17, 2009)

Cornell 77....again. (New matrix up on Btree)


----------



## Euler (Mar 17, 2009)

Phish shows from Hampton 3/6/09 - got the free download!


----------



## frozencorn (Mar 17, 2009)

Euler said:


> Phish shows from Hampton 3/6/09 - got the free download!



+1


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2009)

severine said:


> This is stuck in my head right now...



There were ALOT of people lip sync'ing that song when it was played at the Mount Snow passholders party Saturday afternoon

Right now I'm really liking Tommy Shaw and Jack Blades Influence album - first heard them about a year ago when they were live in studio on the Stern Show and they sounded great IMHO. Downloaded it immediately to my ipod and loved the album, it just handn't popped up and played recently until this weekend when it came on while I was in the hottub.

Some great covers!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been skiing to 70's Funk during this warm stretch.  This genre is a recent discovery.  It's fantastic to ski to.

This was on my iPod today:

Old School Funk Celebration 
1. You and I - Rick James  
2. Keep on Truckin' - Eddie Kendricks  
3. Fire - The Ohio Players  
4. Strawberry Letter #23 - The Brothers Johnson  
5. You Got the Love - Chaka Khan, , Rufus  
6. Hit and Run - The Bar-Kays,  
7. Can You Help Me - Jesse Johnson  
8. Got to Be Enough - Con Funk Shun  
9. Flirt - Cameo  
10. Can I - One Way  
11. Single Life - Cameo  
12. I Wouldn't Lie - Yarbrough & Peoples  
13. I'll Be Good - René & Angela  
14. I Got the Feelin - James Brown  
1. I Want Her - Keith Sweat  
2. Genius of Love - Tom Tom Club  
3. More Bounce to the Ounce - Zapp  
4. No More Lies - Michel'le  
5. Tonight Is the Night - Betty Wright  
6. I Wanna Sex You Up - Color Me Badd  
7. I Want to Be Your Man - Roger  
8. Hold On - En Vogue  
9. Just a Touch of Love - Slave  
10. Superfly - Curtis Mayfield  
11. Rock Steady - Aretha Franklin  
12. Ghetto - Donny Hathaway  
13. Cut the Cake - The Average White Band  
14. Hip Hug-Her - Booker T. & the MG's  
15. Good Times - Chic


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 17, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I've been skiing to 70's Funk during this warm stretch.  This genre is a recent discovery.  It's fantastic to ski to.
> 
> This was on my iPod today:
> 
> ...



Treat yourself to an introduction to Sharon Jones and the Dap Kings.....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 17, 2009)

Israel Nash Gripka....

http://www.israelgripka.com/NYT/

ya heard it here first.....


----------



## hardline (Mar 17, 2009)

severine said:


> This is stuck in my head right now...



i get soooo many drunk girls in the booth asking my to play that. even after i had played it like 10 min before. i try to be polite but i just hate that song at this point. so sorry you got that in your head go listen to a fanta comercial and it wil take care of that.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That new Black eyed peas song..



GSS - do you know the name of it?  I don't see anything new on iTunes....


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I've been skiing to 70's Funk during this warm stretch.  This genre is a recent discovery.  It's fantastic to ski to.
> 
> This was on my iPod today:
> 
> ...




That playlist has mellow spring bumps written all over it!


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 18, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


>



Now that commercial is annoying.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Now that commercial is annoying.



Thanks Mildcat now I'll have that gingle playing over and over and over and over in my brain for the next hour or so


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Thanks Mildcat now I'll have that gingle playing over and over and over and over in my brain for the next hour or so



Don't blame me, WaLoaf originally posted it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm kinda looking forward to rocking out to this while skiing this season.

I've been playing this album to death on my ipod...


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 13, 2009)

wow, this thread is still going??!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm kinda looking forward to rocking out to this while skiing this season.
> 
> I've been playing this album to death on my ipod...


reminds me of talking heads


----------



## andyzee (Aug 13, 2009)

Lately, it's Black Eyed Peas latest album and Lenka for me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 13, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> reminds me of talking heads



That's because David Byrne is in it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 13, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> That's because David Byrne is in it.



Sorry that's wrong.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2009)

Last order of Music I got was : U-melt, Juggling Suns, Lotus, Greyboy Allstars, Brotherhood of Groove, String Cheese, and Yamagata. All good stuff!  In the on-deck purchase is the new album by Lettus. I like Bell X1!


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> reminds me of talking heads


yeah...maybe with some REM mixed in....The rest of the album has less of that vibe.



andyzee said:


> Lately, it's Black Eyed Peas latest album and Lenka for me.



ME TOO!    Now where's my damn blueberry pirogies! :smash:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 13, 2009)

That Lenka song is interesting. Have to listen to some of her other stuff.

Rocking Silversun Pickups latest album, Swoon lately. Can't get enough. At first, I was unsure because it was a different feel than their last two albums. But it has REALLY grown on me. Such a great driving rock album... I listen to it every time I run and it just carries me along. Love the bass vamping and the beats are just the way I like em.


----------



## Paul (Aug 13, 2009)

Been nostalgic lately listening to a lot of NWOBHM.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 14, 2009)

Digging the old school blues rock of the Deadstring Brothers:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2009)

Return of Phish has me listening to a lot of Phish


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 14, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> That Lenka song is interesting. Have to listen to some of her other stuff.
> 
> Rocking Silversun Pickups latest album, Swoon lately. Can't get enough. At first, I was unsure because it was a different feel than their last two albums. But it has REALLY grown on me. Such a great driving rock album... I listen to it every time I run and it just carries me along. Love the bass vamping and the beats are just the way I like em.


I didn't know they had a new album out. Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 14, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I didn't know they had a new album out. Thanks, I'll check it out.


It is a lot different feel than Carnavas. It has really grown on me, I don't even listen to Carnavas any more. Really sick beats on Swoon. Just really driving stuff, so it is more a one dimensional style to the album. That video for Panic Switch was an okay first single but I think they could have done better with other selections. Everything is so good though. Can't wait until they get up to New England on their tour! They have gone everywhere except New England!!! Gah! Tough when you like a band that is well known but not yet attained "superstar" status when they are on the west coast. They don't seem to get out east too often at this point.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm just now digesting this album by Ween.....


----------



## dmc (Aug 18, 2009)

Ween = AWESOME!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 18, 2009)

I did about 10 hours of driving plus a ferry ride plus a lot of bicycling with the iPod shuffle.

Eric Clapton & Steve Winwood Live at Madison Garden
Some old Chicago off their first 4 or 5 albums
A Tower of Power live album recorded a decade ago
Some acid jazz from Jamiroquai and The Brand New Heavies
A bunch of old Traffic.   John Barleycorn, Low Spark, Shootout
A bunch of Alternative like Finger Eleven and Faith No More
Pretty much all of the Talking Heads

I'm doing some work at the moment so I have Mozart going as background music


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 18, 2009)

Listening to Assembly of Dust’s new album "Some Assembly Required" while I'm at work, off their web site http://www.aodust.com for free! Not bad, lots of cameo's by different artists.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 18, 2009)

Holy Crap! I missed this when it was a new release... but the new Yeah Yeah Yeahs album is friggin off the hook!!! Especially the first few tracks...


----------



## frozencorn (Aug 19, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> It is a lot different feel than Carnavas. It has really grown on me, I don't even listen to Carnavas any more. Really sick beats on Swoon. Just really driving stuff, so it is more a one dimensional style to the album. That video for Panic Switch was an okay first single but I think they could have done better with other selections. Everything is so good though. Can't wait until they get up to New England on their tour! They have gone everywhere except New England!!! Gah! Tough when you like a band that is well known but not yet attained "superstar" status when they are on the west coast. They don't seem to get out east too often at this point.



Yeah, these guys are awesome. Been waiting patiently for them to get to Boston. And Swoon is a kick-ass follow-up. They also have an EP I bought off iTunes that doesn't disappoint either. And agreed on the Panic Switch comment. 

Besides them, been listening to a lot of Phish, and the Heavy Pets, a Phish-esque type jam band that's really, really good. They take jams places like the aformentioned without just simply jamming for the sake of it. Great stuff. (Paradise in October with the Brew....psyched for that one)


----------



## marcski (Aug 21, 2009)

Trio of Doom.  Wow, those guys can/could play!!!   Despite never seeing him live, I think Jaco is my favorite bass player!


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2009)

One of the guys I've been playing with turned me onto this band recently:


----------



## awf170 (Oct 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> One of the guys I've been playing with turned me onto this band recently:


 
Nice... That was one the last things I expected to see out of you.  My favorate band's favorate band is porcupine tree.  (If that makes any sense)


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Nice... That was one the last things I expected to see out of you.



Thanks...for the compliment...I think... :???:

:lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2009)

Kurt Vile and the Violators


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Holy Crap! I missed this when it was a new release... but the new Yeah Yeah Yeahs album is friggin off the hook!!! Especially the first few tracks...



Saw them live this summer, fun show.


----------



## Marc (Oct 6, 2009)

Saw Ben Folds play with the Boston Pops at Symphony Hall last Saturday.



Amazing show.  I wonder who arranged and orechestrated all the songs.  Whomever it was did a fantastic job.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been listening to the new Alice In Chains CD and it's great.  It's good to have some new AIC after 13 years even with a new singer.  The new singer, William Duvall does a good job.  RIP Layne Staley.

I saw them in Atlantic City a couple years ago and they put on a great show too.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 12, 2009)

Somewhat rediscovered Our Lady Peace over the weekend. Forgot how good some of their songs are.


(Audio goes funky about 3:30 in)



Canadian rock, for whatever reason, just rules.


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I've been listening to the new Alice In Chains CD and it's great.  It's good to have some new AIC after 13 years even with a new singer.  The new singer, William Duvall does a good job.  RIP Layne Staley.
> 
> I saw them in Atlantic City a couple years ago and they put on a great show too.



Wow. That dude sounds just like Layne. His voice blends in similarly with Jerry Cantrell's who was almost as important to the AIC signature sound as Layne Staley was. I'd be into going to a new AIC show. I first saw them in 1991 before Facelift really took off.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 3, 2009)

I figured I'd post my current favorite song while I was on youtube.  I've liked every Drowning Pool song I've heard but I never bought one of their albums.  Maybe I should get this one.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 31, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Holy Crap! I missed this when it was a new release... but the new Yeah Yeah Yeahs album is friggin off the hook!!! Especially the first few tracks...



I'm just getting into YYY.  Off the current album I also really like




I'll be adding these to my Opening Day playlist as well:


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2010)

I have everything Mozart ever composed on my iPod.   That's been on for a few days.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 31, 2010)

Recent favorites..


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 1, 2010)

Pat Metheny live in Northampton MA last week. Front row center seats. 
His new album Orchestrion will probably earn him his 18th Grammy Award. Simply amazing innovative work.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=124553486


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 1, 2010)

The Punch Brothers.  I really appreciate their blend of Bluegrass/ Jazz/ and Pop.  They can play!!!





Look up more of their stuff.  The mandolin player, Chris Thile, is unreal. His voice is great.


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

No clue if this thread was intended to be "what are you listening to right now", but in case your curious... 


"I'm in Miami bitch!"


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2011)

Lots of Rolling Stones in the past week


----------



## billski (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh man, I'm back to the past.  Dug out many of my old albums and began to digitize them:
Procol Harem
The dead
Johnny Winter
Grace Slick
Jimi Hendrix
Traffic
Chicago
10 Years after
Janis Joplin
George Harrison
Allman Brothers
CSNY
Guthrie
Sly stone
Neil Young
Santana
The Band
Poco
Joni Mitchel
John Prine

Oh, stop it Bill!   

Any you young-uns know any of these?  Oh wait, you were being procreated while we sat in smoky rooms listening to the same vinyl I'm looking at right now!

Guess I'll go commiserate with this warped guy in NNY....


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2011)

Shush Bill about youngins. Being in a smoky room listening to vinyl describes much of my early 20s. Much different must, though. 

I bet I probably have more vinyl than at least 95% of you old dogs on this forum.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw "The National" last Wednesday at the Academy of Music, did the entire High Violet LP and then some 
http://thekey.xpn.org/2011/09/photo...la-tengo-and-wye-oak-at-the-academy-of-music/
Third song of four encore:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cr8FrGWw2k



riverc0il said:


> I bet I probably have more vinyl than at least 95% of you old dogs on this forum.


Probably. Most of mine are scratched to $%i†, exception being new LP's i buy at XPN.org "Free At Noon" concerts and the few i bought just before the digital format nightmares:\


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 15, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I bet I probably have more vinyl than at least 95% of you old dogs on this forum.



That's nice.  It's good to know that people out there use up their own personal space to archive the stuff.  I sure as hell don't have room for it.  My dad is one of the biggest vinyl collectors you'd ever meet.  The collection is currently over 15,000 pieces.  It takes up my old bedroom, my brother's old bedroom, most of the living room, and portions of the basement and garage.  He even has shelves built into the freak'n bathroom with a few hundred records.


----------



## billski (Sep 15, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Shush Bill about youngins. Being in a smoky room listening to vinyl describes much of my early 20s. Much different must, though.
> 
> I bet I probably have more vinyl than at least 95% of you old dogs on this forum.


Oh pshaw you whippersnapper you!  Show us yer stuff. I only have 300 33s and 100 45s. That's not countng all the ones that got stolen. Incuding beatles
 white album. It now goes for 125 bills on eBay.


----------



## billski (Sep 15, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> That's nice.  It's good to know that people out there use up their own personal space to archive the stuff.  I sure as hell don't have room for it.  My dad is one of the biggest vinyl collectors you'd ever meet.  The collection is currently over 15,000 pieces.  It takes up my old bedroom, my brother's old bedroom, most of the living room, and portions of the basement and garage.  He even has shelves built into the freak'n bathroom with a few hundred records.



I don't look at it as music. To me it connects me to a time in my life. Name me a song and can tell you the year and what was going onin my life. My daughter paid me the biggest compliment when she asked for a turntable took my stones , Joplin and dead albums off to college!  I am slowly digitizing my albums. What a pita!
Bravo rivercoil, bravo!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 16, 2011)

The Felice Brothers "Celebration Florida"







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u054VK33gc0


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2011)

psyched to see these guys at midnight on Saturday at Wormtown


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2011)

billski said:


> I don't look at it as music. To me it connects me to a time in my life. Name me a song and can tell you the year and what was going onin my life. My daughter paid me the biggest compliment when she asked for a turntable took my stones , Joplin and dead albums off to college!  I am slowly digitizing my albums. What a pita!
> Bravo rivercoil, bravo!


You might not bravo me as much when I tell you they are all dance music records and most of them are no older than 2000.  Now most DJs are all digital. It is a much cheaper and easier way to go, but there was something about manipulating the records (and watching them be manipulated for those on the floor) that made for a special part of the culture. I am certainly no collector of older albums. Though when I DJ'd, I absolutely loved going into old record stores and trying to find older classic tracks that I couldn't get. Now a days, you can just download everything... there is a lot less knowledge and hard work involved in finding that perfect track.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not sure why it took me this long to subscribe for a Zune Pass. Within the last week I've downloaded pretty much the entire catalog of Our Lady Peace, Cake, Gorillaz, finished up Muse, and added some MGMT, Jamiriquois, Daft Punk,Foster the People, and Jack Johnson.

Love unlimited downloads across pretty much every device I own.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 19, 2011)

Wilco "Sky Blue Sky"




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM3YcZ5lVNE&NR=1


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2011)

Have embarked upon burning all of our old CDs to iTunes. Some scary relics floating around in there. Mostly my wife's, of course.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 19, 2011)

...until cd's and vinyl are phased out of production i'm sticking with them. Hooked up my macbook to the stereo system and itunes downloads, and direct downloads from disc still sound like compressed crap compared to my 15year old audiophile standard red book CDP. 
Granted so much of the music out there is disposable but screw that, i'm not ready to get the necessary DAC for and to repurchase everything in 24/194  https://www.hdtracks.com/ 
http://www.stereophile.com/news/032308hdtracks/  (dated reference)
Only place i'd consider a ipod would be in the car or hooked up to the bose wavewhateverthef in the kitchen as a alt to FM.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2011)

〽❄❅;652717 said:
			
		

> ...until cd's and vinyl are phased out of production i'm sticking with them. Hooked up my macbook to the stereo system and itunes downloads, and direct downloads from disc still sound like compressed crap compared to my 15year old audiophile standard red book CDP.
> Granted so much of the music out there is disposable but screw that, i'm not ready to get the necessary DAC for and to repurchase everything in 24/194  https://www.hdtracks.com/
> http://www.stereophile.com/news/032308hdtracks/  (dated reference)
> Only place i'd consider a ipod would be in the car or hooked up to the bose wavewhateverthef in the kitchen as a alt to FM.



Don't forget to tell those dang kids to get off your lawn!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh please send then over, in cleats! I hate that lawn! Every time it's cut or for that matter when i drive past a lawn being cut, it feels like little daggers invade my nose I'd like to replace it with a ground cover and be done with it, been working to that end but easier said then done. 
But whatever, call me a grumpy old man, lol, mp3 files are compressed garbage for the mass market, raising a whole generation of which that don't know any better. I was fortunate to have been around when the now defunct Philadelphia Audio Society lead by TAS writer P. Breuninger and the New York Triode Mafia held symposiums drawing top EE's and designers from around the world exposing me to the esoteric side of audio


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2011)

〽❄❅;653079 said:
			
		

> Oh please send then over, in cleats! I hate that lawn! Every time it's cut or for that matter when i drive past a lawn being cut, it feels like little daggers invade my nose I'd like to replace it with a ground cover and be done with it, been working to that end but easier said then done.
> But whatever, call me a grumpy old man, lol, mp3 files are compressed garbage for the mass market, raising a whole generation of which that don't know any better. I was fortunate to have been around when the now defunct Philadelphia Audio Society lead by TAS writer P. Breuninger and the New York Triode Mafia held symposiums drawing top EE's and designers from around the world exposing me to the esoteric side of audio



There are audiophiles and then the rest of us. lol


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 20, 2011)

〽❄❅;653079 said:
			
		

> Oh please send then over, in cleats! I hate that lawn! Every time it's cut or for that matter when i drive past a lawn being cut, it feels like little daggers invade my nose I'd like to replace it with a ground cover and be done with it, been working to that end but easier said then done.
> But whatever, call me a grumpy old man, lol, mp3 files are compressed garbage for the mass market, raising a whole generation of which that don't know any better. I was fortunate to have been around when the now defunct Philadelphia Audio Society lead by TAS writer P. Breuninger and the New York Triode Mafia held symposiums drawing top EE's and designers from around the world exposing me to the esoteric side of audio



I want to say that's pretty nitpicky, but it has occurred to me in the past few months that I hate compressed digital audio. I'm just sick of it. It's convenient, but it god awful sucks in the quality. The clarity and crispness of music is forever ruined by cheap and easy "on the go tunes" meant to be heard as background to a car engine, exercise equipment, lawn mowers, parties, etc.  

Two current favorites - In the chillwave dept, Washed Out's new album "Within and Without" (people may know Washed Out from his "Feel It All Around" used as the opening to Portlandia) and in the Brazillian / South African Hard Bop Jazz dept, Hugh Masekela's old album "The Lasting Impressions of Ooga Booga"


----------



## Edd (Apr 28, 2012)

Im really caught up with downtempo in recent weeks.  Was focused on Thievery Corporation and then discovered DJ Krush.  Can't stop listening.

Jack White's new album is pretty good.


----------



## mattm59 (Apr 28, 2012)

primarily Umphrees McGee
also Primus, Janes Addiction, Pink Floyd, Brit Floyd and Aussie Floyd. Got tix for Iron Maiden so I've been practicing being a rabid fan.Cure, Deep Purple, Grateful Dead pre 1980, lots more.
Frankly, I like my little tablet thingie. I've got a lot of music loaded on it, and my audiophile days are gone it seems. The bose and direct drive turntable haven't been fired up in years. I do "Live" a lot, and that stays in my memory well enough to get by on mp3's.I mainly listen to bands I've seen so I can jog the memory banks, as I've gotten more into the visual aspect of  music.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 28, 2012)

Edd said:


> Jack White's new album is pretty good.


Yes, just listened to it last night, so far i like track's 3, 4, 6 , 7 & 13


----------



## marcski (Apr 28, 2012)

〽❄❅;653079 said:
			
		

> Oh please send then over, in cleats! I hate that lawn! Every time it's cut or for that matter when i drive past a lawn being cut, it feels like little daggers invade my nose I'd like to replace it with a ground cover and be done with it, been working to that end but easier said then done.
> But whatever, call me a grumpy old man, lol, mp3 files are compressed garbage for the mass market, raising a whole generation of which that don't know any better. I was fortunate to have been around when the now defunct Philadelphia Audio Society lead by TAS writer P. Breuninger and the New York Triode Mafia held symposiums drawing top EE's and designers from around the world exposing me to the esoteric side of audio





wa-loaf said:


> There are audiophiles and then the rest of us. lol



I have got some old vintage tube stereo equipment.  Still sounds rich and full and quite precise despite being older than I am.  I could probably use some maintenance perhaps some new matched tubeset etc.  

Anyway, I used to subscribe to The Absolute Sound. I have a few years worth of old ones somewhere down in the basement.  Now, I listen to mp3's on my BB.  I'm all for nostalgia and appreciate longevity....But do you still ski on skinny skis?


----------



## Abubob (Apr 28, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> The clarity and crispness of music is forever ruined by cheap and easy "on the go tunes" meant to be heard as background to a car engine, exercise equipment, lawn mowers, parties, etc."



When I'm diving is about the only time I listen to music any more. I can't remember the last time I just sat and listened to something like YES's Tales of Topographic Oceans on head phones and just chilled. Too long. Anyway I think its the coolest thing to listen to the iPod on shuffle. I won't hear the same song for weeks. All without commercial interruption or annoying dj's. I keep a mix of rock, jazz and country. My music tastes are completely ADD.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 28, 2012)

marcski said:


> I have got some old vintage tube stereo equipment.  Still sounds rich and full and quite precise despite being older than I am.  I could probably use some maintenance perhaps some new matched tubeset etc.
> 
> Anyway, I used to subscribe to The Absolute Sound. I have a few years worth of old ones somewhere down in the basement.  Now, I listen to mp3's on my BB.  I'm all for nostalgia and appreciate longevity....But do you still ski on skinny skis?


...no because they cause me weeks of knee pain after use. Modern shaped skis only bother my hips which recover in a day or two. I wouldn't be skiing if we were still on straight ski technology.
Anywho, screw nostalgia, "new" tube amps have gotten better while retaining virtues of antique gear. Although some of the old gear is still good too, depends on what you like, i personally prefer the low watt single ended triode amps.
But hey if sound quality matters and you're gonna do digital, there are better options available:  https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=staticpage&pagename=faq


----------



## Nick (Apr 28, 2012)

i actually sold all my 330 CD's I accumulated over the years. I converted everything to 256mbps MP3 and it sounds fine ... i would never know the difference. 

If you are really an audio nut you can just convert them to FLAC or some other lossless formula. 

Anyway. Sold all my 330 CD's for $500 after I finished converting them.


----------



## Nick (Apr 28, 2012)

Also, my wife and I had a band at our wedding, and i have to say that was the best thing we could have done. So much better than a DJ. Live music  = awesome


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 28, 2012)

This is a funny thread to have noticed in the new posts, but as I am reading it and reminiscing about my distaste for mp3's, I am burning just about every Neil Young recording ever published along with Bob Dylan, Led Zeppelin, Tom Petty, and a ton more. All 200 CD's have just been sitting in a box taken from my dead uncle's apartment 5 years ago. I don't want to move with them, so I guess the audio quality is now lost forever. 

In theme of the thread title:
The Asteroid Galaxy Tour (guilty pleasure)
Parachute Youth
Steely Dan's Citizen Steely Dan's collection

never realized that I really like Steely Dan. Odd.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Apr 28, 2012)

Danger Mouse/Daniele Luppi: ROME

...love'n track #4, Season's Trees, and  #7 Two Against One


----------



## Edd (Apr 29, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> In theme of the thread title:
> The Asteroid Galaxy Tour (guilty pleasure)
> Parachute Youth
> Steely Dan's Citizen Steely Dan's collection
> ...



I dig Asteroid Galaxy Tour. "Hero" is a cool song. It seems like everyone at least goes through a Steely Dan phase.


----------



## jaja111 (May 18, 2012)

I'm gonna guess that I will soon find out that I might be the only person to not have known who this is, but after discovering him 1 hour ago, I can say Tommy Guerrero has blown my mind. So... damn... good, so... damn... smooth. This is the fine scotch of chill music.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (May 19, 2012)

...nope never heard of him, will google later when i have the time to. 

I've been listening to Friut Bats "Tripper" lp

http://youtu.be/rE47QeFeEdU


----------



## steamboat1 (May 20, 2012)

Same old same old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QjEDcFmCEZY#!


----------



## mattm59 (May 23, 2012)

*these guys are a trip*

saw them open for Primus at the orpheum a couple years back...too funny :flag:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhlHtu5t-cI

this was the show I saw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6HjeG2_U0&feature=related


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 23, 2012)

These guys blew my mind. Getting past the fact that I loathe Adele with the white hot intensity of 1,000 burning suns, this remake is freaking insane.  Sweedish "power trio"



And, just because they aren't bada$$ enough:




The singer sounds like a white Stevie Wonder. So good. Unfortunately, some of their stuff is pretty miss.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 28, 2012)

Same old same old.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_djlelhtqzE


----------



## steamboat1 (May 29, 2012)

Same old same old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLLGaIu3IQk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 4aprice (May 29, 2012)

Summer music ruled the weekend.  Good times on the lake and at the shore with Buffett and surf tunes.  Probably boring to some but I love it.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (May 29, 2012)

My wife recently started getting into country which is driving me bonkers. I just can't stand it. 

I'm with Alex... summertime for me is Marley & Buffett with some Stones mixed in.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 29, 2012)

Nick said:


> My wife recently started getting into country which is driving me bonkers. I just can't stand it.
> 
> I'm with Alex... summertime for me is Marley & Buffett with some Stones mixed in.



I like your music taste.


----------



## Edd (Jun 6, 2012)

Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros have a new album called Here. It is awesome.


----------



## zakyr (Jun 6, 2012)

Gotye
M83


----------



## skiahman (Jun 6, 2012)

And another M83, Reunion

Closely followed by the Maccabbees, Went Away. 

Any 101.7 WFNX listeners in AZ land? If so, how are you going to handle the demise of the one and only decent radio station in the Boston market come July 21st?


----------



## zakyr (Jun 6, 2012)

skiahman said:


> And another M83, Reunion
> 
> Closely followed by the Maccabbees, Went Away.
> 
> Any 101.7 WFNX listeners in AZ land? If so, how are you going to handle the demise of the one and only decent radio station in the Boston market come July 21st?




with the departure of 101.7....ill no longer listen to the radio. Except for 92.9 every once in a while.


----------



## skiahman (Jun 6, 2012)

I hear ya! But how will you get your daily dose of alternative rock? Summer's long enough without skiing and soon no FNX. Sad days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Same old same old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64F1MSLDrvg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 8, 2012)

*just got tix for these guys*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bIUwZJz7i4&feature=related

second row, Peekskill NY. Saw them the first time 36 years ago...
Hellified summer music wise coming up...Alice Cooper/Iron Maiden in 3 weeks, BOC the following weekend, then the Vibes and  Janes Addiction in August.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 8, 2012)

Just ordered new SSPU and new Metric due out in a few days. Already sampled both albums. Both sound good but neither sounds quite as epic as each bands respective previous album. First half of the new Metric album is ballsy, second half maybe will grow on me. Can't wait to put them both on repeat a few times. I think the last albums I bought, excepting The Joy Formidables EP and debut, where the last SSPU and Metric albums. Something is really wrong with current rock music, IMO. Or... I'm just getting old.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, I just read about the sale of WFNX... to Clear Channel of all buyers. Horay for homogenization!


----------



## mattm59 (Jun 8, 2012)

*go see live music*



riverc0il said:


> . Both sound good but neither sounds quite as epic as each bands respective previous album. old.



I don't listen to anything I haven't seen live it seems. To me, half of listening to recorded is the memory of a show, or the anticipation of an upcoming show. I have some of what I went to recorded, thanks to archives.net, and that helps make listening more enjoyable. My last Grateful Dead show, Hartford 1983, is a notable exception, and makes me realize why that was indeed my last GD show. Jerry had lost his voice by that time.
Funny with BOC, I just had a hankering to listen to them 2 days ago, found an album on youtube,looked up tour dates while listening, and next thing I knew, second row excitement hit me and my son while listening to them tonight while eating dinner. :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 9, 2012)

Live music is a fun experience. I don't see it as the end all be all, though. I go more for the experience than the music. Very few rock bands blow me away live musically. I'm a musician. I "get it". I spent more than half my life performing and I know the value of live music not just as an audience member but a performer. But it doesn't add anything to the music for me. For what its worth, I already have a ticket for Metric's upcoming tour and I've seen SSPU live as well. Just saw a show down in Boston for TJF not to long ago. Fun stuff and great experiences. But it is still the same music. Epic music is epic music whether it is recorded or live. Sometimes, the live experience actually takes you out of the music if the performance or theatre/presentation of the performance is intense enough. It is too different things for me.


----------



## marcski (Jun 9, 2012)

You're not getting old, Riv, your posts make me feel old, because I have o idea who any of the bands are that you mentioned!!  Lol.  

I'm digging the Alabama Shakes lately. And Jack White's solo album is great. 

Here, in NY, IMHO, there is only one good radio station, WFUV.  Other than that and some news for traffic and weather, I listen to Satellite Radio in the car along with a 32 gig SD card that my car radio has a slot for.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 9, 2012)

marcski said:


> You're not getting old, Riv, your posts make me feel old, because I have o idea who any of the bands are that you mentioned!!  Lol.
> 
> I'm digging the Alabama Shakes lately. And Jack White's solo album is great.
> 
> Here, in NY, IMHO, there is only one good radio station, WFUV.  Other than that and some news for traffic and weather, I listen to Satellite Radio in the car along with a 32 gig SD card that my car radio has a slot for.



Jack black is very good,  if you live in or near westchester county check out 1071 fm peak they play stuff.


----------



## marcski (Jun 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Jack black is very good,  if you live in or near westchester county check out 1071 fm peak they play stuff.



Yeah, Scotty, I do listen to 107.1.  Pretty good for a commercial station.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Same old same old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ubiYYNwc0&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## dmc (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm into this nugget lately..  One of my bands picked this song up..
Hurricane - Levon Helm
http://youtu.be/6jqmrZ7NwM8


----------



## witch hobble (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey dmc.......welcome back.......this place is better with you around........I think even some of the people you agitate will admit it.




I've been digging these guys lately.

*Warning*: this might be twang overload for the untrained or overly "sophisticated" ear. :-D


----------



## jaja111 (Jun 10, 2012)

witch hobble said:


> Hey dmc.......welcome back.......this place is better with you around........I think even some of the people you agitate will admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Sadies are the shiznit. I've seen them live here in Rochester and their shows are truly ass kicking experiences.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Same old same old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpNbvcj-dgY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Edd (Jun 13, 2012)

The Lumineers recently put out a very strong debut CD. It's solid throughout, which is rare. 

Their song "Ho, Hey" is on that recent Bing commercial with all of the Hawaiian footage.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Same old same old.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDNmFhDLqxI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2012)

"Accidentally" caught The Mallett Brothers Band last night at the Stone Church and was absolutely blown away.  I say accidentally because one of my favorite bands; Ghosts of Jupiter, was the opening act.  The Mallett Brothers are self described as an Alt/Country/Rock band from Portland, ME.  Usually when I hear the words "country music" I go running or turn the radio dial, so I wouldn't have gone had Ghosts of Jupiter not been opening.  I figured we'd check out Ghosts and a few tunes from this "country band" and if they weren't any good, we'd head home early for the night.  Ended up staying until closing and dancing our asses off.

Here's a video of one of their tunes.  It's good, but doesn't do it justice compared to the live performance.  




Speaking of Ghosts of Jupiter, I'm super excited to see their "show" at the Museum of Science.   For the next two months there is a "travel through space and time" show in the Planetarium set to Ghosts of Jupiter album.   Think listening to Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon while watching the Wizard of Oz...........only on steroids as it's in the Planetarium.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Same old same old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2HOHBNRd8M&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

Celine Dion Baby Music, Lullabies, Etc. :lol:


----------



## kickstand (Jun 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Celine Dion Baby Music, Lullabies, Etc. :lol:



You need to do some shopping here.  I can personally vouch for the U2, Eagles and Led Zeppelin ones.


----------



## marcski (Jun 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Celine Dion Baby Music, Lullabies, Etc. :lol:



Good kids' music starts with just good music, Nick.  Try Dan Zanes and almost any Norah Jones' stuff works as lullabies.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 20, 2012)

There is a really good Dave Matthew Band lullabies one out there too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just grabbed The Dirty Heads new album, Cabin by the Seas.  Good stuff so far...much more chill than their last album.


----------



## buellski (Jun 20, 2012)

marcski said:


> Good kids' music starts with just good music, Nick.  Try Dan Zanes and almost any Norah Jones' stuff works as lullabies.



+1 on Dan Zanes.  Try Ben Rudnick too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 20, 2012)

great upcoming funky jazz band check them out before they start selling out stadiums. this is their name http://evilgiraffesonmars.com/ they mostly play in NYC area


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 20, 2012)

marcski said:


> Good kids' music starts with just good music, Nick.  Try Dan Zanes and almost any Norah Jones' stuff works as lullabies.



This. They Might Be Giants has some good kids stuff for when he gets a little older too!


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, those are some awesome suggestions all, I didn't even realize there was like little adult lullabies to ween them into good music outta the gate. Thanks!


----------



## dmc (Jun 21, 2012)

Nick said:


> Celine Dion Baby Music, Lullabies, Etc. :lol:




Grateful Dead
I Will Take You Home


----------



## Bumpsis (Jun 22, 2012)

*Sad WFNX listener*



skiahman said:


> And another M83, Reunion
> 
> Closely followed by the Maccabbees, Went Away.
> 
> Any 101.7 WFNX listeners in AZ land? If so, how are you going to handle the demise of the one and only decent radio station in the Boston market come July 21st?



I am in serious mourning, listening to the last hours of WFNX. They introduced me to countless artists that I just would not have otherwise known. I went on the ski trips that the station used to organize, got to hear some local bands which the station championed and in general, this station has been a bright beacon of orginality on the otherwise bleak radio scene in Boston.
The local college stations do play some interesting stuff,but the programming is just too scattered to really get a fill of alternative rock.

Right this moment Muse's "Starlight" is doing a heavy rotation in my head. Where else will I find a mix of Black Keys, Imagine Dragons, Danny, Dakota and the Wishing Well, Wolf Gang, Maccabees, Walk the Moon...
Ughh, these are sad days


----------



## jaja111 (Jun 24, 2012)

marcski said:


> Good kids' music starts with just good music, Nick.  Try Dan Zanes and almost any Norah Jones' stuff works as lullabies.



At 22 months, Miles Davis's "All Blues" off of Kind of Blue is still my son's chloroform. His awake favorites consist mostly of blue grass and zydeco tunes.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm reconstructing my iTunes library on my work laptop.   On my last laptop that mostly sits in a plastic storage tub, I had the music scattered all over the place.   This time, I checked the box to copy the music to one iTunes folder as it imports it from other folders.  My music on my 16-gig iPod Nano hadn't been updated in 2 1/2 years since my iPod Classic was stolen.  I get to rediscover about 75 gigabytes of music.

Right now, I have the Brand New Heavies playing on my iPhone.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 24, 2012)

that takes me back.  Lost my discs and haven't listened to the Brand New Heavies in years.  Forget the albums, but the BNH were pretty much my go to house music when I ran the bar at the Stowehof in the late 90s


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2012)

skiahman said:


> I hear ya! But how will you get your daily dose of alternative rock? Summer's long enough without skiing and soon no FNX. Sad days.





riverc0il said:


> Wow, I just read about the sale of WFNX... to Clear Channel of all buyers. Horay for homogenization!



Seems Boston.com had most of the ex WFNX DJ's and is starting it's own streaming station:

http://www.boston.com/ae/celebrity/...Z5XZlMVfBQTu7VuAlrFJ/story.html?p1=News_links


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 10, 2012)

More of the twang that you crave?






I don't care who ya are, if you can't appreciate these dueling telecasters, you should stick to books on tape!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 11, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/keysandsuch/02-egom-at-spike-hill-7-9-12 really cool funky jazz band here.


----------



## billski (Jul 11, 2012)

Jimmi Hendrix.  Star spangled banner.  A good wake-up tune on the way into work today!:flag:



Serious drugs man, serious drugs...


----------



## marcski (Jul 11, 2012)

These guys are really fun:

http://archive.org/details/tgid2007-04-28.sbd.flac16


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nothing new here.

Same old, same old.

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60lnGWZTW-w" target="_blank">


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nothing new here.

Move along


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Seems Boston.com had most of the ex WFNX DJ's and is starting it's own streaming station:
> 
> http://www.boston.com/ae/celebrity/...Z5XZlMVfBQTu7VuAlrFJ/story.html?p1=News_links



WFNX, now Radio BDC is live: http://www.boston.com/ae/radio/player/


----------



## skiahman (Aug 16, 2012)

You can listen to FNX live too at wfnx.com.........the demise of FNX is really painful and has forced me to scan the dial in search of good music....found a station over the weekend that sounded very cool with a lot of alternative music and I was shocked to find out 88.3fm is WRPS (Rockland Public Schools) in Rockland, MA. Obviously it has a very weak signal but I gotta say the station rocks and is all we listen to at home.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2012)

skiahman said:


> You can listen to FNX live too at wfnx.com.........the demise of FNX is really painful and has forced me to scan the dial in search of good music....found a station over the weekend that sounded very cool with a lot of alternative music and I was shocked to find out 88.3fm is WRPS (Rockland Public Schools) in Rockland, MA. Obviously it has a very weak signal but I gotta say the station rocks and is all we listen to at home.



Have you listened to WERS 88.9? The Emerson College radio station? They have a really strong signal ... can still get them when I'm all they way out near Wachusett. Good alternative, though a bit on the softer side and only good during the daytime. Weekends are all a Capella and show tunes, blech and nighttime is rap ...


----------



## skiahman (Aug 16, 2012)

I hadn't listened to WERS until you filled me in on it.....waaaaay coooool, waaaa-loaf!! Needed something to listen to during the workday with a decent signal and WERS seems to fit the bill. WRPS is similiar to WERS in that it depends on the time of the day and the dj for what you'll hear. 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 16, 2012)

Used to listen to WERS when I lived down there. Definitely miss that station. I think it was Coffee House Rock during the morning commute and Reggae on the drive home. They had some good EDM stuff at night to. BC's station is pretty good, too. I've had some good nights in that station's studio and had a memorable tag team on BTQE2.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 16, 2012)

I just heard the audio samples from Puscifer's new album. Wow. I'm gonna have to buy that one. The samples from JMK's first Puscifer album were not great, boarding on terrible actually. Conditions of my Parole sounds incredible, I wish I had checked it out sooner instead of assuming more of the same. Through those samples, I also found Slow Motion Addict from Carina Round which also sounded epic. Those those two CDs should be in frequent rotation soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 26, 2012)

Pink Floyd Wish you were here.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 27, 2012)

Brand new- that's Britt Daniel from Spoon.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 28, 2012)

The new release from Rush, Clockwork Angels is freaking awesome!  Cannot wait for the tour kickoff a week from this Friday in Manchester!  And then Boston on October 24!


----------



## kickstand (Aug 28, 2012)

Just started listening to Grace Potter and the Nocturnals.  I had heard of them, but never listened until last week.  They are amazing.  Also downloaded a couple of albums from The Pixies.  Can't believe I never listened to them when I was in college.


----------



## Edd (Aug 28, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Also downloaded a couple of albums from The Pixies.  Can't believe I never listened to them when I was in college.



I only started listening to them a couple of years ago. The loudQuietLoud movie is good. I wanted to catch them at the Hampton Ballroom last year but it sold out too fast.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI-h51hAsEA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 23, 2012)

Grizzly Bear Shields


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 23, 2012)

Edd said:


> I only started listening to them a couple of years ago. The loudQuietLoud movie is good. I wanted to catch them at the Hampton Ballroom last year but it sold out too fast.



They were my favorite band when they were around (and still love them).  One of my favorite shows ever was Pixies at the Orpheum, Boston on Halloween 1989(ish).  It's amazing how that movie makes them seem like such total dicks...while at the same time making you love the music even more.  Joey Santigo is the only one who comes out looking good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2012)

They are playing in a few days in NYC.:razz:


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 21, 2012)

New Soundgarden... wow! Wasn't expecting much, reunion bands never seem to recapture much of the original spark. I saw them on their reunion tour before the album and it was a great show. But the same happened with Alice in Chains and their new album was boring. The new Soundgarden album is fantastic. There isn't anything on here that is epic (perhaps my only criticism so far is only one song makes it to five minutes, barely). But it is just 100% solid, both individual performances all around and as a whole. It ain't no Badmotorfinger or Superunknown but nothing will ever be. So far, enjoying it more than DOTUS.


----------



## Cheese (Nov 21, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> New Soundgarden... wow!



Going to give it a listen, thanks Steve!


----------



## Cheese (Nov 22, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Just started listening to Grace Potter and the Nocturnals.  I had heard of them, but never listened until last week.  They are amazing.



Agreed plus the duets she does with Chesney are tantalizing to the ears as well.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Going to give it a listen, thanks Steve!


Every listen grows on me more and more and I liked it pretty good from the first time!

Disappointed that they are doing a small venue tour, Orpheum sold out on the first day of ticket sales and online scappers (looking at you stubhub) are charging upwards of $120. I'm sure they'll come around again on a bigger venue tour.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28tZ-S1LFok


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2012)

Red Hot Chili Peppers Live at Slane Castle

what an amazing show


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 26, 2013)

The satellite radio thread made me think about what I would be listening to on a drive to ski country right now.  I am freaking hooked on the album World Music by Goat.  Definitely going to be my ear candy for the slopes this year.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 26, 2013)

This.  These kids are awesome. I dig Tool anyway and they are killing it.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 26, 2013)

^ very cool.  I just hope I never hear her sing Stinkfist.


----------



## Edd (Sep 26, 2013)

Both of those videos were great!  Downloading the Goat tune today.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E0fVfectDo


----------



## snoseek (Sep 27, 2013)

〽❄❅;790049 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E0fVfectDo


 Can't wait for this album to drop in a few weeks!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2013)

http://manncenter.org/events/2013-07-25/legend-of-zelda I love the game but think this is a bit much.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 9, 2013)

Playing John Lennon today to celebrate what would have been his 73 Birthday, migth go to Strawberry Fields in Central park later. Always fun their.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 9, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Playing John Lennon today to celebrate what would have been his 73 Birthday, migth go to Strawberry Fields in Central park later. Always fun their.



"Always no sometimes think its me you know I know when its a dream i think I know I mean a yes buts its all wrong"

Now I know where Scotty gets it. :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 9, 2013)

http://johnlennonartwork.com/news/exhibit-new-york-city/ John Lennon are in NYC for $3 suggested donation for next few days. http://johnlennonartwork.com/news/exhibit-new-york-city/


Really cool art here by the late Mr Lennon I went two years ago and plan on going Friday your in the city check it out, last day is this coming Monday.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 23, 2013)

Well some of u know i' m a half assed guitar player and lately between golf season ending and ski season yet to open i have been spending a little time on the axe getting ready for some jamming stuff that we'll do when the entire family all gets here for Thnksgiving ,Many of u know they all play too

I have been into a Led Zep period thing lately and have been anally retentative about perfecting my guitar "scratching "  picking style especially on Zep.s " WHAT is and What should never Be " song  . probably driving "The Queen" nuts as i experiment with a bazillion differant effects on the the effects generator trying to get an even nastier sound out . 

H,mmmm Think i better start playing with the headphones on and mute the amps if i want to eat


----------



## snoseek (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBjqUEMlHTY#t=29    Full album teaser for reflector for anyone that want to check it out. On my second listen, very different than previous stuff but still amazing. It took suburbs months to grow on me, this likely will as well


----------

